

Is Lenovo Advertising Thinkpad Tablet as 4:3? - hcurtiss
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/tablets/thinkpad/
How I wish it was 4:3.  Seems Lenovo does too.  The pictures on the site are, to my eye, not 16:10.  Why do you frustrate me so, Lenovo?
======
hcurtiss
How I wish it was 4:3. Looks like Lenovo does too. To my eye, those images are
not 16:9. Oh, Lenovo, why do you frustrate me so?

~~~
MaysonL
1280x800

16:10 (8:5)

